# earthing problem



## ajinkya007 (Apr 11, 2011)

my house dont have earthing so is it possible that my pc got any problem like voltage fluctuation,overheating.
 my rig is

  i3 2100
  intel dh57bl
  cx 400 watt psu
  hd 5750
  2*2gb ram
  500gb hdd
please help me


----------



## rajan1311 (Apr 11, 2011)

dude get earthing done at home.....it has nothing to do with overheating or voltage fluctuations , but, there is a chance that you entire system will start rusting and eventually something will fail....also, you got an i3 2100 running on a H57 board? you kidding right?


----------



## asingh (Apr 11, 2011)

Yes, you should get earthing. Check the metallic chassis as of now with an LED line tester. Wear rubber chappals though.


----------



## ajinkya007 (Apr 11, 2011)

thanks guys for your support.and i will wear rubber slippers without forgetting


----------



## noob (Apr 11, 2011)

get earthing done and get a good surge protector...esp Belkin's one is just gr8


----------

